# Hay guys im new here



## shannonharris (May 1, 2015)

Im new to the gear world but im looking to try a cycle, if anyone has a list could you pm me, thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shannonharris (May 1, 2015)

Im 18, 6foot, 165Lbs and around 12-15% bodyfat. I train on minimum of 4times a week. Im looking to bulk up abit then cut down, looking for any advice and im keen on trying a cycle.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brazey (May 1, 2015)

At 18, proper training and nutrition is what you need. Save the cycle for after your endocrine system matures. Welcome to the community!


----------



## shannonharris (May 1, 2015)

Cheers bro, i have been training on and off for 3years because of comitments and money. I have been going to the gym ver often and eatting reasonbly healthy in large quantities for almost 18months now. Ive chosen to take that extra step out but dont know where to get any gear from, i want a recccomendation of a place so i dont end up purchasing fakes or bad quality product, if anyone could help me out that would be greatly appreciated. And thankyou for the welcome Brazey! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OTG85 (May 1, 2015)

Welcome


----------

